# Time to change to mk3?



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

So have had my mk2 black edition 2.0tfsi for 18 months now and Audi have begun calling to tug on my heartstrings telling me my car has equity blabla come and look at the new shiny ones...

Is there a genuine demand for this model? I find it hard to believe.

I am tempted, I won't lie but I love my mk2 its such a heard turner. 8)

So whats the general verdict on mk3?

I would be going petrol again with the possibility of TTS depending what deals i can blag


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

3 words... "go for it" 8)

I've never owned a Mk2 or Mk1 but have owned an A1 Sport and A3 S Line. The TT is in a sense just another typical modern Audi, but I love mine.  Have actually been surprised by the number of looks it gets by other drivers.


----------



## 90TJM (Sep 30, 2013)

I have been getting the same calls but told them straight not interested as its overpriced!


----------



## cheechy (Nov 8, 2006)

placeborick said:


> So have had my mk2 black edition 2.0tfsi for 18 months now and Audi have begun calling to tug on my heartstrings telling me my car has equity blabla come and look at the new shiny ones...
> 
> Is there a genuine demand for this model? I find it hard to believe.
> 
> ...


Don't do it. Interior materials cheap, side skirts don't fit, residuals going through the floor and the wheels don't sit properly in the arches. That's only the start 

Flaws / differences if opinion aside its a step up from the mark 2 overall so if you want to I'd say take a look, test drive then make up your mind that way.


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

Definitely take it for a test drive and ask for ten percent off for a deal done there and then. The mark 2 is almost ten years old now so that's where the demand comes in? What's your mark 2 like to get looks?!

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

Standard Black Ed, Amplified.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Whether you are really interested or not don't expect any special deals on your old car. It's a well used ploy, suggesting that the car (or house etc.) that you own is in big demand by others. 
Surprised you can't smell the bullshit already.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

its a good step up from the MK2 for sure..


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Personally I'd stick with what you've got.........For now.
Audi are having a few teething problems at present which is par for the course on a new model.Discount is a must if you do take the plunge because I've got a feeling that residuals are going to take a plumet.

There might even be an official price drop yet,which is what happened with the mk1.FWIW mk2 prices are holding steady.you're the buyer and can take control,don't be bamboozled into a rush decision.


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

Def will be having a test drive and a good mess with the new gadgets,

yeah it wreaks of BS i know thus making the TT forum my 1st point of 8)


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

placeborick said:


> Def will be having a test drive and a good mess with the new gadgets,
> 
> yeah it wreaks of BS i know thus making the TT forum my 1st point of 8)


Yeah,for an unbiased opinion :lol:


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

Then there's the Golf R [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Only if you are soulless and have had a lobotomy... talk about being dull inside.. you'd be better off with a Seat or a Ford.


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

I've been called worse


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

placeborick said:


> Then there's the Golf R [smiley=book2.gif]


Exactly and a lot cheaper,but I'd wait for a R400,going to be a giant slayer :mrgreen:

Edit.You'll also find that the leather seats match front to back in a Golf as well :lol:


----------



## ross_cj250 (Mar 1, 2008)

cheechy said:


> <SNIP>... residuals going through the floor...<SNIP>


Really? Is that true or are you just speculating?

Regards
Ross


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Pretty much, A 1 y/o 2014 RS is worth less than 30k.
I sold my RS for more than that at just over 2 y/o.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Toshiba said:


> Pretty much, A 1 y/o 2014 RS is worth less than 30k.
> I sold my RS for more than that at just over 2 y/o.


I think he means the mk3.


----------



## cheechy (Nov 8, 2006)

leopard said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > Pretty much, A 1 y/o 2014 RS is worth less than 30k.
> ...


Yup and my comment was tongue in cheek based on all the stuff that's been coming out.

Do agree with summary of mk2 prices though - they seem to be heading south very quickly now especially cars like RS. Looks like I bailed at the right time.


----------



## ttkinka (Jan 20, 2010)

cheechy said:


> leopard said:
> 
> 
> > Toshiba said:
> ...


Yep its pretty usual that an outgoing model takes a large drop in value when the new model is released. Read somewhere between 10 to 30% once the new model is in circulation.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

I'm going to have to disagree on this one.
mk2 TTS prices are rock steady at the moment.You've only got to take a look on Autotrader and AUC and they sell.As for the standard models and the RS,for me the jury's still out.
Don't forget the mk3 is overpriced across the board and the mk2 is a nice drop back for those that can't financially stretch themselves and because of that hold their value.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Not sure id agree with that.. the numbers are going down quicker than the car can hit 60.. (ok maybe not that bad.. but the're not "rock" for sure).

On AU most have offers on, and they don't seem to be moving any where fast. Theres a huge gap in price between the 2 models in terms of price. (mainly due to discounts on new i'd guess). On AT around 12/3k, and if you call them and they will do a deal.. I don't recall the MK1s dropping that quickly after the release of the MK2.

That said, it makes 0 difference; it's just a car and a number they stick on the windshield. Cars like these only go one way when it comes to money... Markets have changed, many more new cars now get sold as people use PCP to get into a car they wouldn't really have been able to fund through traditional finance routes. More cars....


----------



## cheechy (Nov 8, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> Not sure id agree with that.. the numbers are going down quicker than the car can hit 60.. (ok maybe not that bad.. but the're not "rock" for sure).
> 
> On AU most have offers on, and they don't seem to be moving any where fast. Theres a huge gap in price between the 2 models in terms of price. (mainly due to discounts on new i'd guess). On AT around 12/3k, and if you call them and they will do a deal.. I don't recall the MK1s dropping that quickly after the release of the MK2.
> 
> That said, it makes 0 difference; it's just a car and a number they stick on the windshield. Cars like these only go one way when it comes to money... Markets have changed, many more new cars now get sold as people use PCP to get into a car they wouldn't really have been able to fund through traditional finance routes. More cars....


I'm going by own experience - dealer I sold my car to has already dropped the retail 2k within 3 weeks of getting the car.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I'm with you, prices are not rock at all.
I bailed on the RS at the wrong time, i know i could have got the same price for it 6 months later, but.. that was then.. this is now.

People get too hung up about it, but i guess money is always going to be emotive.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Time for some homework for me then [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Toshiba said:


> Not sure id agree with that.. the numbers are going down quicker than the car can hit 60.. (ok maybe not that bad.. but the're not "rock" for sure).
> 
> On AU most have offers on, and they don't seem to be moving any where fast. Theres a huge gap in price between the 2 models in terms of price. (mainly due to discounts on new i'd guess). On AT around 12/3k, and if you call them and they will do a deal.. I don't recall the MK1s dropping that quickly after the release of the MK2.
> 
> That said, it makes 0 difference; it's just a car and a number they stick on the windshield. Cars like these only go one way when it comes to money... Markets have changed, many more new cars now get sold as people use PCP to get into a car they wouldn't really have been able to fund through traditional finance routes. More cars....


Out of interest what do you reckon % wise can be squeezed out of a mk3.I keep hearing they're going to do a formal price reduction like they did with the mk1?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I honestly don't know, the best option would be a poll to see what the discounts are across the board.
The general sentiment seems to be around 6-8% the online brokers always offer more but I'm not sure thats a true reflection.

Personally, id be hugely surprised if Audi reduced the price, thats not what they do - they tend to add extras for free (AKA blackpacks, etc). Reducing the price would leave a lot of bad feeling with the existing customers. AKA like happened in the past.. (just my opinion for what its worth - which is next to nothing).


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

The 2016 brochure is the one available now. I don't see any evidence they have reviewed the prices.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

Popped in to hear them out.

Upon chatting it seemed my equity had evaporated since the other day which is pretty much what I expected...

Told them I needed like for like spec on the newer model before i would even consider,since I love my current car so much, bumping things up....

So the offer:


```
230ps s line Coupe, metallic paint, tech + comfort/sound packs, parking sensors

£36800

Dealership offered 5k contribution if using any finance + £500 cash, but otherwise no negotiating.
```
 :roll: Left it at that once the chief in the office shook his head. Be interesting to see if they will chase now and how bad they really want to sell.

Seemed to have loooads of stock on his screen. Struggling to move them?

Ssked about TTS and didn't seem to want to know at all or even try me with a figure

Thoughts [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

It's all a bit of swings and roundabouts really with the finance figures... when you're putting in your own cash, adding in equity from a trade-in and getting a discount off list price as well as the pcp rate, if you're happy with the monthly payment, assuming you're not paying outright then go for it. No regrets with mine. Love it. 8)


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Looking at Audis website theres no contribution from Audi via finance.
http://www.audi.co.uk/content/audi/expl ... ffers.html


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

@ placeborick.

I notice you're from West Mids as myself.Which dealership did you go into?


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

Wolves


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

placeborick said:


> Wolves


To be frank I don't rate any of them in our area.I always travel the length and breadth to get a good deal for myself as I usually buy cash.If you're going to negotiate PCP then I suppose wolves is as good as any.


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

I'm in no rush to buy anything.
I thoroughly enjoy my current car.
More curious to see if they could make me an offer worth taking.


----------



## tonymar (Jun 1, 2013)

im looking to sell shortly and prices for mk2 TT are falling fast the depreciation on my 2012 2.0 tfsi black edition 28,000 miles is well over 400 pounds a month , after 3 yrs thats 50% of what it costs new , thats why when you buy new youve got to get the price down as low as possible


----------



## Dano28 (Feb 10, 2013)

That seems pretty fair if they are offering essentially £5.5k contributions?

Have a MK2 myself Blk Edt spec'd everything I could bar electric seats, want to go to a MK3 TTS Roadster or Coupe as mines a diesel and need a petrol as don't do the mileage. Not heard anything from dealer I purchased from over two years ago...

Like you essentially if the car was petrol I would be happy to keep it longer as I think it's great but the MK3 TTS looks better every time I see it.

If it financially makes sense go for it if not I'm sure they'll be back with another offer


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

Have passed this time around, I can't part with my car 8)

Maybe another time.


----------

